

Assemblino.js - Modeling and Simulation for Robots and Mechanisms - nrox
https://assemblino.com/
Newborn online tool for building simple models of robots and simulate them, with JavaScript, and some drag and drops.<p>Requires WebGL, Chrome recommended.<p>GitHub repository: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nrox&#x2F;assemblino.js<p>Consult docs:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assemblino.com&#x2F;docs.html<p>Check the database (ongoing work):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assemblino.com&#x2F;explorer.html<p>Examples:
Neural Network and Robotic Arm: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assemblino.com&#x2F;show&#x2F;public20123372.html<p>Servo with brackets test:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assemblino.com&#x2F;show&#x2F;public18979576.html<p>Multiple servos:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assemblino.com&#x2F;show&#x2F;public19060338.html
======
nrox
Newborn online tool for building simple models of robots and simulate them,
with JavaScript, and some drag and drops.

Requires WebGL, Chrome recommended.

GitHub repository:
[https://github.com/nrox/assemblino.js](https://github.com/nrox/assemblino.js)

Consult docs:
[https://assemblino.com/docs.html](https://assemblino.com/docs.html)

Check the database (ongoing work):
[https://assemblino.com/explorer.html](https://assemblino.com/explorer.html)

Examples: Neural Network and Robotic Arm:
[https://assemblino.com/show/public20123372.html](https://assemblino.com/show/public20123372.html)

Servo with brackets test:
[https://assemblino.com/show/public18979576.html](https://assemblino.com/show/public18979576.html)

Multiple servos:
[https://assemblino.com/show/public19060338.html](https://assemblino.com/show/public19060338.html)

